# Contacts and Mail won't sync between iPhone and Mac.



## wickerman (Sep 21, 2013)

I just don't get Syncing. Ever since I got my first iPhone I've had problems getting my Contacts and Mail on my phone to match what appears in Mail and Contacts on my Mac. I thought iCloud would sort this out but all it does is create duplicate copies of all my contacts on my Mac, so I keep iCloud turned off. 

Currently using iOS7 and OS10.8.5. I would be grateful if someone could talk me through setting my phone up to duplicate my Mac's info. Right now, when I try to Sync in iTunes it says "iTunes could not sync mail accounts to the iPhone because the mail accounts are in use by the phone". (It says this even when I disable the phone's mail accounts.) My Contacts don't match those on my Mac either. I'm at a complete loss as to how this is supposed to work. Can't understand why it's so difficult.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't do a sync of contacts, calendar, or emails when I connect my iPhone to the computer because it duplicates every everything. iCloud will do the job on its own. Just make sure you have your iCloud log in information on your computer and your phone. 

When I add a contact to my phone, it gets added to my computer address book. It is the same with my calendar. And because iCloud email is an IMAP account, there should be no need to sync emails. 

I use iTunes to update and to back up to the computer only.


----------



## wickerman (Sep 22, 2013)

OK but how do you avoid duplicating your list of contacts on your Mac when you enable iCloud?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 22, 2013)

On your computer in System preferences>iCloud you should be signed in. Then select Contacts, Calendar, & Bookmarks. The others like Photo Stream and documents are at your preference. 
Now on your phone in System Preferences>iCloud select the same settings as on your computer. 

When you connect phone to computer, make sure you are only doing updates for apps and system, and back up to computer only. 
There should be no duplicates.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't sync your contacts (turn that OFF in iTunes), just enable iCloud

This article may clear it up for you: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4147


----------



## wickerman (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks. So when it asks should I merge contacts or bookmarks, do I say yay or nay?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 22, 2013)

Say Nay

When you are connected to iTunes, go to the Info section and uncheck sync for each item listed.


----------



## wickerman (Sep 23, 2013)

OK, thanks.


----------



## emma24xia (Jan 19, 2015)

I can use iCloud to sync Contact but failed on pictures and memories, Did I do something wrong about it?


----------



## Luana Bianca (Mar 2, 2016)

emma24xia said:


> I can use iCloud to sync Contact but failed on pictures and memories, Did I do something wrong about it?


Disable and re-enable iCloud would work.
If it failed, try follow the guide How to Transfer Contacts from iPhone to Mac


----------



## Xkoiul (Aug 11, 2016)

Luana Bianca said:


> Disable and re-enable iCloud would work.
> If it failed, try follow the guide How to Transfer Contacts from iPhone to Mac


I failed to sync contact with iCloud, then I find anothe way to transfer contacts from iphone to mac.


----------



## Ffbooty (Aug 30, 2016)

emma24xia said:


> I can use iCloud to sync Contact but failed on pictures and memories, Did I do something wrong about it?


Sync iPhone contacts to iTunes or google account .


----------



## kimzupi (Oct 26, 2016)

Xkoiul said:


> I failed to sync contact with iCloud, then I find anothe way to transfer contacts from iphone to mac.



Thanks for the suggestion. it works great


----------



## moyaren (Dec 15, 2016)

iTunes won't help you sync contacts, messages, notes from between iPhone and Mac, but you can sync music, videos, photos, I suggest you try Mobiledic phone transfer application to transfer messages from iphone on your Mac, it woks fine and back up all of your data from iphone to Mac.


----------

